# Cheap instant cold frame.



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

You can plant spinach and lettuce in a tub (I used black cement mixing trays bought from Lowes for under $5) and put a plastic rubbermaid tub (clear) over it to make an instant cold frame!

I did this as an experiment with lettuce a while ago and have lettuce on my back porch even though temps have been below freezing and we have some snow on the ground and in the forcast. Am going to plant spinach today.

When the summer is here, the trays of lettuce and spinach will not need the clear part of the tote, but being in trays, they can be moved to a place that has partial shade and will keep me in lettuce and spinach all summer long. 

Doing this, I can have fresh salad from early Spring to late Fall. 

Photos to follow later. (As promised).


----------



## wasakat (Mar 20, 2011)

What zone are you in and when did you start the spinach? We've got a hay bale wall and window top cold frame and I'm thinking of trying to start lettuce and spinach in a bag of topsoil inside of it (we're zone six, with an inch of snow on the ground right now). Never had or used a cold frame before so I'm looking for suggestions.

In zone six, when could I start warmer crops like squash, pumpkins, tomatoes, melons, etc. indoors and then move them out to a cold frame safely?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

You can start lettuce and spinach right now. We are in a slightly more colder zone than you.

You need to find your last frost date and work from that for squash, tomatoes etc. I do not plant these till after my last frost date. You could however use the cold frame to harden the plants off gently before you plant.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

interesting - I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

It's only 36 F right now...Brrr! I promise I will take some soon. I'm working right now on something, so it will be a little while.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Photos.
This is the tray I use. It is found in Lowes for under $5 and used for mixing cement. We also use them for giving household food waste to our pigs. 










This is the tote (rubbermaid type tub container, with clear bottom). I use it upside down as you can see and the clear part becomes the cold frame. 










This is my latest sowing of lettuce. Really needs to be thinned some, but I wait till they are somewhat bigger and eat the tasty ones I pull. I will continue sowing throughout Spring/Summer/Fall. The tray will be placed in partial shade at the hottest time of the year.










This was an experiment. Lettuce seeds were sown outdoors in below freezing temps, but it got above freezing during the day. When the sun hit the container it warmed it up enough for them to grow. 

Worked for me.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Cool. How do you deal with heat? Prop open a side?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Well it's not been very warm here yet, but yes, when temps rose I propped it open or took of the lid. It is also easy to move the tray into the shade should I need to.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Did you drill drainage holes in the bottom of the black tub?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

No I didn't. I wondered if I would need to, but as the tubs are under a porch roof the only water they get is what I give them, and moisture collecting under the tub part. 
So far that has not been a problem at all. They have not got waterlogged or allowed to dry out. 

(Water was given to the new lettuce tub, just after the pic was taken).


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

What a great idea! I have some old clear tubs I can use too. Just have to get a couple of the cement mixing tubs. I have a Home Depoe not TOO far from me that I think I'll go to tomorrow or later today. Thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I think it's a great idea. I have been using those to harden off my seedlings. I think I am going to plant out some spinach and lettuce and see how it does with the lid on the top since mine are clear-topped. It's almost time to plant them out into the garden anyway so I like the hint to move them to the shade! Thanks!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for posting this!!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

That's a great idea! 

Awhile back, I rescued one of those plastic 5-drawer upright storage units from the trash. They're very easy to find around here. Usually they're plastered with kids' stickers, or crayon or magic marker drawings, but what I do is to pull out all the drawers and use them in the greenhouse to hold 6-12 potted plants. They're quicker and easier to move around that way, and if I spill water while watering, it doesn't end up on the floor. 

I could also flip those drawers over and use them as cold frames! 

Now if I could just find a use for the "carcass" of the storage unit!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

The clear tub in my pictures is a LONG one. Please be sure that the container you plant your seeds in (could be anything that is deep enough), fits UNDER the top of the clear tub.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

great idea--how cold was it when you were doing this?


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

I would like to start my garden seeds inside but never can get them to survive if I take them outside. This usually means I buy already started plants for tomatoes and peppers. Can you tell me how to start them inside so they won't die when I move them outside?


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i usually take my plants outside when its above 60 and leave them out for and hour or so and just keep taking them out for longer periods. that way they get hardened to the weather and wind. if you kinda brush your hand over the plants as they are growing that hardens them up a bit as far as the wind goes. i usually dont leave them outside for awhile --kinda depends on the weather.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Those tubs are great. I bought 2 to use for spinach in the greenhouse last year, I drilled a hole on the side about 1" from the bottom. Also we save the tubs from StableLyx & GoatLyx minerals. Those are quite nice for spinach, bush beans, strawberries & I even grew broccoli in them last year.

Neat idea using the clear plastic container, I might try that to get my spinach closer to the house.

HF


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I use one of those clear plastic containers inverted on a concrete patio on the south side of the house. I just put my trays etc in there.. did burn up some lettuce seedlings.

I have a tub similar to your concrete tub and just used clamps to hold clear plastic film over. it. Used it for some tomatoes, but burned my lettuce up


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

willow_girl said:


> That's a great idea!
> 
> Awhile back, I rescued one of those plastic 5-drawer upright storage units from the trash. They're very easy to find around here. Usually they're plastered with kids' stickers, or crayon or magic marker drawings, but what I do is to pull out all the drawers and use them in the greenhouse to hold 6-12 potted plants. They're quicker and easier to move around that way, and if I spill water while watering, it doesn't end up on the floor.
> 
> ...


 
I have been tempted to wrap one of those shelves in plastic and use upright as a cold frame. In your case you would have 5 drawers for six packs etc..


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

po boy said:


> I use one of those clear plastic containers inverted on a concrete patio on the south side of the house. I just put my trays etc in there.. did burn up some lettuce seedlings.
> 
> I have a tub similar to your concrete tub and just used clamps to hold clear plastic film over. it. Used it for some tomatoes, but burned my lettuce up


Probably did not need the clear container on if you burned your lettuce. I would not use a container if it is full sun. Take it off, no need for it! It's when its getting in the 30s at night that it helps. I also use it when its lower than the 50s outside. 

Most containers I drill holes in the bottom for drainage, and if these were not under the porch roof, I would have.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

mare said:


> great idea--how cold was it when you were doing this?


Well the weather changed, one moment it was in the 40s the next it dropped down to high 20s.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

willow_girl said:


> That's a great idea!
> 
> Now if I could just find a use for the "carcass" of the storage unit!


How about some type of vertial gardening? Maybe for heavy fruits like melons or even zuchinni?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Just thought I would bump this thread. My lettuce/spinach experiment worked great and I had lettuce from early Spring to late Fall. 

Once the plants were up and strong, I used bricks either side, took off the tote lid and put a wire shelf over to keep cats off. 

OLF


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Time to start all over again!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

BTW I do not transplant plants into this container, but direct sow. Make sure the soil stays moist but not soaked.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

What a clever idea. I now feel the urge to get going with some seeds. To tell you the truth, I can see those plastic tops working as cloches all over. I have a couple that have cracked and what a good use for them.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

Great idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Just remember to take them off when it gets too warm. Lettuce and spinach prefer it cooler. Good way to harden off other plants too.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I did something like that for starting peanuts, melons, and squash. Went to WalMart and got several clear storage bins and they became the domes over the trays. For 4 trays at a time, two dome-type window well covers quadruple the area when bolted together.

Martin


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

willow_girl said:


> That's a great idea!
> 
> Awhile back, I rescued one of those plastic 5-drawer upright storage units from the trash. They're very easy to find around here. Usually they're plastered with kids' stickers, or crayon or magic marker drawings, but what I do is to pull out all the drawers and use them in the greenhouse to hold 6-12 potted plants. They're quicker and easier to move around that way, and if I spill water while watering, it doesn't end up on the floor.
> 
> ...


Ok....THAT IS JUST BRILLIANT!!
Are you just blessed with the ability to see 'trash' with different eyes, or is there a book / website / etc. that has these little tips.
You're one smart cookie lady!




Our Little Farm said:


> Just remember to take them off when it gets too warm. Lettuce and spinach prefer it cooler. Good way to harden off other plants too.


How deep does the soil have to be to grow lettuce and spinach this way??


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> Ok....THAT IS JUST BRILLIANT!!
> Are you just blessed with the ability to see 'trash' with different eyes, or is there a book / website / etc. that has these little tips.
> You're one smart cookie lady!


Nope, just a scavenger. LOL 

One of my best curbside finds was a clamshell-type car rooftop carrier. I almost sold it on Craigslist, but then it occurred to me that it would work to store grain sacks. Holds 6 50-lb bags, a week's supply. Perfect! (And _free_!)


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Surprised you didn't see 2 plant pots.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I guess the depth is about 5 to 6 inches. Worked great.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

A neighbor down the street has the hatchback of a car he built a frame for and uses it for a cold frame.


----------

